# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Kossel/Delta G29 issues

## rcrocket1

I have having troubles figuring out the G29 command for my mini kossel. I am running marlin on it. I purchased a BL touch and have installed it. It is wired correctly and reacts when i send the gcode to retract/push out the pin etc. But when i press G29, the hotend immediately starts lowering in the z direction and then eventually crashes into the bed. The probe never pushes out the probe. I am lost and need guidance. Thank you. Below is my code.

----------


## Roxy

Are you running RC-8's RCBugFix?   There is a setting for #define BLTOUCH and it takes care of all the magic to get the BL-Touch set up.   

If you are not running it...   You really should, especially because you are using a BL-Touch.   RC-8's RCBugFix has a lot of special cases handled that only come up with a BL-Touch probe.

And...  Please 'Attach' the files to a post...  Pasting them in-line makes the thread very difficult to read.

----------


## rcrocket1

I do not know what RC-8's RCBugFix is? So I am probably not running it? I am open to the idea of it. Is that a whole new download of Marlin? And I am sorry for the long text file. I will post as a attachment for the future.

----------


## Roxy

You can find it here: https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/tree/RCBugFix 

This is the most debugged version of the Release Candidate.  A lot of bed leveling changes have been made.   The Bi-Linear leveling works well for the Delta people.

----------


## rcrocket1

Thank you.

----------

